# Pecans



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,
I've got a bumper crop of South Alabama pecans this year if you are interested in buying or bartering. There are stewarts, elliots, seedlings types. I can send them whole, crack them or crack and blow shells. Get them before you have to make a pecan pie, store bought pecans are not the same. Elliots and stewarts are $4.00 per lb, while seedlings are $3.00 per lb. The seedlings are smaller pecans, but are greasy and taste great. I just cracked 55 lbs of seedlings and got two brown grocery bags 3/4 full of pecans. Shipping costs are your way.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

indianjoe said:


> Hi,
> I've got a bumper crop of South Alabama pecans this year if you are interested in buying or bartering. There are stewarts, elliots, seedlings types. I can send them whole, crack them or crack and blow shells. Get them before you have to make a pecan pie, store bought pecans are not the same. Elliots and stewarts are $4.00 per lb, while seedlings are $3.00 per lb. The seedlings are smaller pecans, but are greasy and taste great. I just cracked 55 lbs of seedlings and got two brown grocery bags 3/4 full of pecans. Shipping costs are your way.


Hi! I pm'd you in case you have some left...thanks!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you have more pecans? Hoping to get more from you this year.  They were delicious last year!!!


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

If any available, would you ship to Canada?


----------



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

romysbaskets said:


> Do you have more pecans? Hoping to get more from you this year.  They were delicious last year!!!


Hi,
pecans just beginning to fall. I will let you know when I have some gathered.
Randall


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh fresh pecans. Subscribing to this thread to see what is available this year.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Central south Texas has experienced a crop failure. We won’t have any.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, the prospect of fresh pecans is delightful!

Looking forward to @indianjoe's announcement of pecans for sale!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

indianjoe said:


> Hi,
> pecans just beginning to fall. I will let you know when I have some gathered.
> Randall


Thank you so much Randall!


----------

